# More help with ear



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm trying to clean out her ear with the AC and warm water and I added some chlorhexidine, but the crusty stuff is pretty darn thick and stubborn and it hurts her if I try to rub it off, anything I can use to let sit on it to loosen/soften it up first?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm not sure at all but maybe some baby/mineral oil drops and rub it around a little?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Or vitamin E?


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Sweet almond oil may work. I was reading that just the other day. Good luck.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't have Almond Oil but I have straight Vit. E oil from Trader Joe's, I didn't think about baby oil, I only thought of vaseline which I didn't have. I'm too embarrassed to tell you what I put on her ear to loosen up the stuff, LOL but now I'm going to go get the Vit. E and use that because she has so much to get out of there. Poor girl, I feel so bad for her, I think there is so much crap that it literally has blocked off her hearing in that ear.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I don't have Almond Oil but I have straight Vit. E oil from Trader Joe's, I didn't think about baby oil, I only thought of vaseline which I didn't have. I'm too embarrassed to tell you what I put on her ear to loosen up the stuff, LOL but now I'm going to go get the Vit. E and use that because she has so much to get out of there. Poor girl, I feel so bad for her, I think there is so much crap that it literally has blocked off her hearing in that ear.


Im going to be honest...I immediately thought of ky jelly when you said you were too embarrassed to say what it was LOL.

My mind is permanently in the gutter :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What are you getting it out with? When Rebels' ears were so horrible they were pretty much swelled shut, I dug a bunch of stuff out of there with one of those long q-tips. The vet gave them to me.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Im going to be honest...I immediately thought of ky jelly when you said you were too embarrassed to say what it was LOL.
> 
> My mind is permanently in the gutter :biggrin:


Me too! Looks like we're gutter-mates :lol:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Im going to be honest...I immediately thought of ky jelly when you said you were too embarrassed to say what it was LOL.
> 
> My mind is permanently in the gutter :biggrin:


Your a good guesser! LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> What are you getting it out with? When Rebels' ears were so horrible they were pretty much swelled shut, I dug a bunch of stuff out of there with one of those long q-tips. The vet gave them to me.


I'm just using cotton balls right now, I don't feel comfortable digging too far into her ears...I'm going to call my vet in the morning and see if they can get me in so as to start her on something before Wednesday..


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I use and SWEAR BY a recipe I found on a Cocker Spaniel forum. Murphy, the old cocker resident at my daycare used to get really nasty infections, like crusty, almost plugged ear infections even despite daily cleaning with some vet prescribed cleaner, and this really did wonders, he hasn't had a single infection in a year now with twice daily cleaning to clear it, and twice weekly maintenance, 

I don't have the link and am on mobile now, but it's the "Zim Family Recipe" and is on a cocker spaniel forum, you can easily google it. It's realllly cheap to make, and breaks up the guck well.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I use coconut oil to just soften the stuff in the ear once you can get it out the other suggestions are great. I would keep the coconut oil on the ear between cleaning to help it heal, keep it soft and it helps with it's anti bacterial/anti fungal properties.


----------

